# Encontrar Equipamento para Projecto...



## Westpack (30 Out 2010 às 02:35)

Boa Noite,

Sou finalista da licenciatura de Eng. Electrónica e sempre tive alguma curiosidade em relação a meteorologia... Já algum tempo que ando com um projecto na cabeça e devido a falta de tempo ainda não o concretizei...

Quero fazer uma estação meteorológica, quando digo fazer é a parte de aquisição de dados e a parte electrónica visto ser a minha área mas gostava de encontrar o "anemometer" , "wind vane" e "rain gauge" já feitos, tudo o resto eu já sei onde arranjar e alguns já tenho...

Para ter uma ideia do que pretendo, vai o link da única que encontrei...
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=8942

Queria saber se alguém conhecia mais alguma coisa do género para não ter apenas uma opção, ter mais variedade... Encontrei sim mas já são as estações completas, isso não compensa... Se isto for para a frente, que tenho a certeza que sim, terei todo o gosto em disponibilizar todo o projecto para eventuais interessados ou curiosos pela área...

Por agora gostaria de saber se alguem conhecia mais alguma coisa do género...


----------

